# Tree Saddle Users



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi! I need some help from tree saddle users. Especially large tree saddle users. I am 5'10" and 245lb. When I see tree saddle videos I see small thin guys in warm hunting months demonstrating the saddle. So a couple of questions. Also feel free to PM me and I would be glad to call you.

1. How comfortable is it for big guys or should I just say fat guys with a belly which more accurately describes me.

2. Whats it like to use it in the cold, when wearing layers under your thick winter bibs and parka?

3. What 20 ft or 16 ft climbing sticks are you using that are very light weight? I am trying to see how much weight I can save by moving to a tree saddle and sticks verses a climbing tree stand. Right now my climber is about 22 lbs. 26 lbs when I add the climbing harness.

I have a bad back so lugging the climber can be difficult when my back is acting up. My kids say I should give up hunting, but I keep looking for ways to simplify my hunts on public land. Before you say lease land and go with permanent stands (that is my dream), I don't have lots of cash for hunting leases. Evan a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while.

Thanks! 

Steve


----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2005)

Steve, 
I can't speak for the bigger guy questons as I am the skinny guy in the tree, but being skinny means that in weather like this (10-20 degrees) I have to layer up to keep my skinny butt warm enough to stay in the tree for any lenght of time. The layers have no effect on the saddle. With the adjustibility of the waist belt it can fit you from a t-shirt and shorts and 7 layers in 0 degree weather. For most people they use lone wolf or muddy sticks. I used 4 lone wolf and liked the height that I got from the 4 stick. I am tryin out some muddy sticks, 4 can only about 15 feet or so. too low for me. If I hunt from muddy im gonna need 6 to get my liking.
Hope that helps,
Thanks
Boswell


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Boswell,

Without you videos I wouldn't even know how the tree saddle works so thank you. BTW trophyline should pay you since their videos are no where as comphrensive as yours. I also should have said fit guys instead of skinny guy sorry about that. I would trade body types in a second with you. How much do your 4 lone wolf climbing sticks weigh and also how much weight is your racket ameristep platform?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2005)

Steve, 
Thanks for the compliments, Trophyline don't need to pay me making me a prostaffer was a great enough gesture. The 4 lone wolf sticks weigh in around 10lbs and the ratchet strap maybe about 2 lbs. If I think about it I will post weight before all my gear and then after saddle and sticks on to see what i gain to see what it weighs, but weight will vary as i am using 4 muddy sticks at the time and left my lonewolf at home. I will list what is on my saddle and what is in it so you can get and Idea of weight.

Thanks
Boswell


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks again Boswell! I found the large tree saddle thread, 32 pages I think, that had a lot of tree saddle information. After reading the posts I think I am willing to give it a shot. I had my tree walker stand with me on a managed hunt today. It is a great stand, and very comfortable, but it likes a certain sized tree. The best tree in the areaI scouted was 15 yards from a big football field sized grass field. I had 2 issues I couldn't overcome on this hunt.

1. I had a great view of the field and 3 good shooting lanes, but any deer coming into feed would most likely be out of bow range. As this tree was not close enough to the game trail to take a clear (too much brush) shot of trail walking deer.

2. The wind changed on me from a western wind to a southern wind. This basically busted me from hunting the field, but since it was late in the afernoon I couldn't move.

I feel the tree saddle would had overcome these issues. 

1. I could setup in much smaller trees closer to the bed area.

2. I could easily change my hunting direction if the wind changes.

3. I could carry less weight and bulk with me into the woods and thickets and setup closer to the trail in a smaller diameter tree.

The only thing that is really bothering me now is the platform. With the ameristeps not being available. Maybe you could ask Trophyline why they don't provide their own version of the platform. I am not too pumped about carrying 12 climb paws in a bag or around my neck to tie individually to a tree, or having to screw in platform steps at 20ft. You would think they would have a elegant solution to platform issue.


----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2005)

Steve, 
This topic of platform has come up may of times between me and my trophyline prostaf "sponsor". What it comes down to is that there is no universal platform for every one. Alot of people don't like the ameristeps and alot of people don't like the tree seat. So it is hard to make a platform when majority of the people don't use the same thing. Trophyline sells the safe-t-steps that are screw in but most places now do not allow screw in steps on public lands. I have been working trying to develop a platform, found alot that won't work thus far. 
Thanks
Boswell


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Boswell,

Since I have never used the tree saddle I can't speak to the platforms but I can teel you and Trophyline what floats my boat. That is weight, bulk, cost, and quietness in that order. That is because I only hunt public land (very sad). The rachetstrap and plastic peg solution look in theory to be best case for me. The strap on platform solution seems only partial to me. At best it can only cover a quarter of the tree thus not enabling 360 movement. Taking 2 stand platforms seems extreme in bulk, weight, and does not really adress the 360 movement isse, though I guess that would depend on the diameter of the tree. Maybe at 12 and 6 o clock on a small tree you might be able to stradle 360 around the tree. IMO I don't think Trophyline needs one platform that is preferred by everybody. Trophyline providing a strong racket strap and threadable steps seems the quickest way to provide a reasonable functionality, light weight, and less bulk. Of course that opinion is merely from watching your videos. If in practice the platform method is lighter and less bulk then that is an option.


----------



## PDL1999 (Jun 1, 2009)

Friend of mine who has worked shows for trophy line weighs in @ 375. He gets a lot of people to stop in and take a look. I use mine part time with 5 Lone Wolf minis. Remember you can wear the tree saddle while walking. It is adjustable and keeps your back warm.


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks PD! If he can be comfortable at 375lb then I know I can be at 245. Still working out the sticks and platform though. I have to carry the sticks in so light is better. 2.5 lbs per section of lone wolf 32 inch sticks seems the lightest/inch. What advantage to you get with the 5 minis? Thanks!


----------



## swoggs29 (Nov 20, 2010)

Very well said Palegabe there are hundreds if not thousands of guys trying to figure out this out own their own!!! We all know screw in steps are a pain and the ameristeps are recalled now what?? Safe, light, comfortable and easy. Summit made a platform with a brace that came under the platform and against the tree for stability. not sure the name, and I do not think they make them anylonger, but if you could put four or five mini "platforms" on one rachet that might work! Boudreaux you are the man when it comes to this stuff!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

Well it can be challenging I don't know if your meaning like this lol:cheers:


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Great pic! Most trees in the Missouri woods are hardwoods. Very few branches (depending on the maturity of the tree) until you get to the canopy.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

Very challenging tree more views!


----------



## spotnstalker (Jul 16, 2010)

"Thanks PD! If he can be comfortable at 375lb then I know I can be at 245. Still working out the sticks and platform though. I have to carry the sticks in so light is better. 2.5 lbs per section of lone wolf 32 inch sticks seems the lightest/inch. What advantage to you get with the 5 minis? Thanks!"



forget the sticks- to much hassle and weight to carry out and not to mention the noise. invest into a set of tree climbing spikes. strap right onto your hunting boots and you are all set. versatility is great. minimize time, movement, noise, weight, etc. no need to install pegs- climbing sticks- platforms.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

spotnstalker said:


> "Thanks PD! If he can be comfortable at 375lb then I know I can be at 245. Still working out the sticks and platform though. I have to carry the sticks in so light is better. 2.5 lbs per section of lone wolf 32 inch sticks seems the lightest/inch. What advantage to you get with the 5 minis? Thanks!"
> 
> 
> 
> forget the sticks- to much hassle and weight to carry out and not to mention the noise. invest into a set of tree climbing spikes. strap right onto your hunting boots and you are all set. versatility is great. minimize time, movement, noise, weight, etc. no need to install pegs- climbing sticks- platforms.


Make certain to use a lanyard and I have more experience likely than anyone here with tree spurs 27 years using them professionally. I can't advise you to do what you just stated carry them in then put them on at the tree. Walking in spurs is dangerous two ways, one it is very easy to step one into your other foot or ankle which would make a short hunt and likely spook everything in a ten mile range. Two walking in spurs is going to dull them once spurs get dull they don't dig in and hold and even sharp they can kick out unexpectedly causing you to need the lanyard, please trust me on this. Do not spur with out a lanyard all the way up. I am not trying to be a mother hen, I know what will and can happen from years of experience.


----------



## foamhunter77 (Jul 3, 2007)

Well I'm 185# 33years old and fairly nimble and I have a hard time in it??? Sorry I see all these great reviews but I think its more hassle than its worth really. For all the effort of putting it on, putting up my climbing sticks, climbing up, putting some type of platform or steps on... I could have at the end just stuck my much more comfortable portable stand up? My two cents... I purchased lone wolf sticks (awesome) and their portable stand which all fit together in one extremely portable system! the hang on stand is quick, just as quick as anything you would need for the saddle. I think if your looking to purchase it because you thought you might be more portable or it would be just easier, I'd say no. If your looking for something different and yes still effective and portable... go for it.


----------



## spotnstalker (Jul 16, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Make certain to use a lanyard and I have more experience likely than anyone here with tree spurs 27 years using them professionally. I can't advise you to do what you just stated carry them in then put them on at the tree. Walking in spurs is dangerous two ways, one it is very easy to step one into your other foot or ankle which would make a short hunt and likely spook everything in a ten mile range. Two walking in spurs is going to dull them once spurs get dull they don't dig in and hold and even sharp they can kick out unexpectedly causing you to need the lanyard, please trust me on this. Do not spur with out a lanyard all the way up. I am not trying to be a mother hen, I know what will and can happen from years of experience.


agreed! carry them out with you, then put them on when you get to the tree- and yes, a lanyard is a must! they are a great tool and can be VERY beneficial.


----------



## Duke McGill (Jan 5, 2011)

*tree saddle*



gsxrkiller said:


> Well I'm 185# 33years old and fairly nimble and I have a hard time in it??? Sorry I see all these great reviews but I think its more hassle than its worth really. For all the effort of putting it on, putting up my climbing sticks, climbing up, putting some type of platform or steps on... I could have at the end just stuck my much more comfortable portable stand up? My two cents... I purchased lone wolf sticks (awesome) and their portable stand which all fit together in one extremely portable system! the hang on stand is quick, just as quick as anything you would need for the saddle. I think if your looking to purchase it because you thought you might be more portable or it would be just easier, I'd say no. If your looking for something different and yes still effective and portable... go for it.


Hey are you wanting to sell your tree saddle i am looking to buy one. I need a size large and can not find one anywhere. If anyone has one they like to sell please send me an email, [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

Well this past season was my first season with a tree saddle and i loved it. Im also 5' 10" and 240 and hunted with it in kansas for 8 days straight sitting about 8 hours a day and never had a problem but the knee pads are a must. And I was using screw in steps as well as the ameristep steps with ratchet strap.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Duke McGill said:


> Hey are you wanting to sell your tree saddle i am looking to buy one. I need a size large and can not find one anywhere. If anyone has one they like to sell please send me an email, [email protected]. Thanks.


I have a large I would sell, e-mail sent.


----------

